# CDT shot dosage for Rowdy



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, another rowdy question! :leap: LOL! I know how much to give my normal sized doeling, but I don't see anything that tell me how much to do for a pygmy/nigerian little guy? are the doses the same with that much weight difference?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe it is 2cc's no matter the weight or age, but double check me on it.


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

2cc SQ then booster with 2cc SQ in 14 days. Unless he has had them on a regular schedule then just the 2cc booster.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW! It just seems weird to me that my 20 pound doeling gets 2ccs and my 4.5 pound pyg/nigi gets the same!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I believe it is 2cc's no matter the weight or age, but double check me on it.


 Yes...It is 2cc's... no matter the weight or age....and then 21 to 28 days later... for the booster shot.... :thumb:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

OK! I will do that! I still think its WEIRD! LOL! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He may be to young still ... for that shot.....

Added: I believe...Kids should be vaccinated at 5 to 6 weeks of age and then given a booster..


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, really? I was told at time of disbudding and then a month later :whatgoat: Most babies are disbudded between 3 days and a week, so I thought I was way behind! I don't think we are going to have to disbud him, I think he may be polled, but I was going to give him his shot anyway thinking it was still time for it. Maybe if they don't have trauma like disbudding they don't need one that early???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are going to disbud........the CD&T vaccine....is OK to give early.. to prevent tetanus...... 

waiting til they are older... is best for a regular vaccination schedule...... but if... you are to do a procedure..of some kind.. it is OK.... to give it anytime.. :wink:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

good to know! Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Because you aren't sure of wether or not Rowdy's mom got her CD/T a month before he was born, and he may not have protection from the antibodies in her colostrum, you can dose him now and again in 3 weeks and another 3 weeks later.

Some will give Tetanus Antitoxin to have immediate protection that lasts a short period before disbudding.
Because my does are all boostered before delivery, my kids are protected for the disbud, I then give kids 2cc CD/T at 4 weeks and the 2nd dose at 7 weeks...usually the time I band bucklings. I don't do a 3rd dose because of the protection they have from moms colostrum.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, I have no idea about him mom and her history. Thanks Liz!


----------

